# Rubber For 45Pound Slingshot?



## Rafa (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello guys!
I am new here, just've registrated. Cool site!
Being trad. bowyer & archer I always was facsinated with slingshot. Also I like to hunt with primitive weapons.
Especially slingshot for its comfortable size . But the problem is I never had a good rubber such is thera band, cause they are unaveilable here(I live in Kazakhstan) So I used only medecine tubes made from latex(40-45# @30-32inch) with wooden part made from heavy dense wild apricot. It is not bad for short distance (to 20m) for hunting squirells or small birds but its not enough to kill a pheasant on that distance (even with a steel ball) I think the reason for that is a slow motion of latex tubes.
Fortunately I have a friends now from US (most bowyers) & can ask them to buy thera bands.
I am looking for resin that will be faster than latex tubes at the same draw weight and lenght. And an average life time)
What type of it you can recommend?
Thanx in advance!
p.s( the pheasant on a photo is a teenage)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

First of all we need to know the most important bit, what ammo will you be using ?

It's really important to match your bands to your ammo. A heavier pull most often does not equate to a faster shot.

Most hunters use lead though steel does work. .44 cal lead ball is probably the most commonly used ammo.


----------



## Rafa (Oct 2, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> First of all we need to know the most important bit, what ammo will you be using ?
> 
> It's really important to match your bands to your ammo. A heavier pull most often does not equate to a faster shot.
> 
> Most hunters use lead though steel does work. .44 cal lead ball is probably the most commonly used ammo.


Ok Hrawk. I use a big variations of ammo such is steel balls 15mm in diameter, and suff that we call "жеребья" (it is a cut from a steel rod) & the most commonly - simple stones. Stones I usually use for squirells. 
I need a rubber which will be tough enough to kill or seriously injure the pheasant or cock of the wood from 15-to 25m distances.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No one band set is going to work perfectly with a wide range of ammo weights.

For the 15mm steel, a set of double Thera Band Gold flats, tapered from 25mm to 20mm should give pretty good results.

Rarely though, will you find that flat bands last longer than tubes, it's a trade off. Flats are generally faster at any given draw weight, tubes last longer.

I would recommend staying with tubes due to them being much quieter than flats, especially doubles. TheraTube yellow or red would be a good place to start. Check out some of HenryInPanama's threads. He has done some extensive testing of various tubes.


----------



## Rafa (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you ! yes I didnt mention the quiter rubber is needed too. Ok will check his thread.


----------



## Rafa (Oct 2, 2012)

it's amazing ! very fast speed with a less draw weight! 
Can you tell me some sites that sells that thera tubes? And what is the proper characteristic of rubber should be (diameter , draw weight per strip)?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Anything that will kill a squirrel will kill a pheasant ... IF you can hit the pheasant in the head! It is VERY hard to kill a bird as large as a pheasant with a body shot ... the feathers provide a natural "armor", and the well muscled breast will absorb a lot of energy without being fatal. If you are already an archer, you might do well to make a slingbow. A slingbow will not be as powerful as a regular bow, but it will be a lot more compact. An arrow kills by penetration. So shooting light arrows with a slingbow may be just what you want for the pheasants.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rafa (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep Charles ones I shot the santsteel ball 15mm. But the pheasant only fell down from a tree a bit lower & fly away to a 100 meters when Ive just prepared for the second shot!!! The squirells are more vulnerable in that case.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Use flats instead of tubes. Natural pure latex. Sling shots are different than bows. More draw weight does not equal more power. You will get more power than your 40 # tubes using lesser pull flats. Try it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I am not trying to start any fights here. But I am a hunter. And I take it very seriously. You should not be hunting anything you cannot kill in one shot.

Gamekeeper John has many videos of him hitting things in the head and killing them humanely. Not that many will ever approach his skill level.

But if you are going to hunt such things please don't hunt to wound. If you are hunting to put food on the table for your family that they will not otherwise have I can be a bit more understanding.

Dankung style tubes and the Dipped Latex tubes Simple-Shot sells are extremely powerful when doubled and still have a lower pull for the amount of power you get than other tubes.


----------

